# Test for Bad Water Pump?



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyone know how to test for a bad water Pump?

I just had the T-Belt changed a year ago in July! WP and all belts etc,.

Anyone?

Looks a little moist around the pump and dried pink lines of leaky coolent!

Suggestions? It's not overheating, just not sure if its pumping?


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

If your water pump wasnt pumping, your car would overheat. There isnt much way around that, especially when your car is running while parked. 
There is generally a hole in the bottom of them that when the pump fails, the car will spew fluid from. If your not getting serious dumping of water, it could just be a seal is worn.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*ok!*

Glad to hear...

Not losing a great amount just looks wet/dry pink on oustide..

Haven't seen before I change everything else..

thanks


----------



## wrparrish (Nov 13, 2008)

Well bud, you may very well have an issue on your hands. But right now, it may be easier to just deal with it and keep an eye on your coolant levels, and stuff in that area. Check it every week maybe. The alternative, is a PITA and possible removal of the timing set to service the water pump. Its not the end of the world by any means, but definitely to be avoided if you can.

If your temps are good, and your fluid loss isnt wild, just drive on, figuratively and literally.
:beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm not 100% sure here but you might be able to pull your thermostat and see the water pump impeller. If it's plastic you will find shards of the impeller in there. 

Did you replace your WP with a metal impeller pump? If so than the chances of it dying are pretty slim.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*nah!*

Ok thanks for the advice

I changed or I had my guy change the Tbelt kit last July and I replaced the Plsactic impellar water pump with the Metal one, So! It has to be the seal...Not losing a great deal of fluid, just gets moist in the area..
Yes! The old water pump did come out in pieces..
Temp is staying cool! Good for now...


----------

